# Porter Cable 7538 vs 7539... need advice



## Eveready117 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm new here, but I was trying to get a better idea of what router to buy. At the shop I work at we currently use a porter cable 7538 as our plunge. I love the thing because of its power and dependability. It literally plows through anything I have thrown at it from maple (soft & hard), cherry, walnut, and oak on the regular to ipe and teak. 

I am now in need of one for my own personal use and have decided to go with the same porter cable. The thing is a beast and it's reliable as hell. We've gone through a triton and a dewalt in the 3 1/2 years I've been there. The PC 7538 we have has been there for 7 years by my boss' account and hasn't shown any signs of slowing down. 

So I was about to make a purchase and was reading about the 7539 variable speed. I was hoping some of you guys with experience using either one or both could glean a bit more firsthand advice on them. From the reviews I read on the 7539, it's nice to have the variable speed for doing table work with large size cutters. Do any of you feel there is any drawback to the vary speed in terms of durability on the motor for any reason? 

I can imagine the soft start must be nice. The 7538 kicks on and you know damn well it's business time the second you hit the trigger. Is the soft start easier on the internal components? And it also gives you the flexibility to tune the speed to avoid tear out depending on the wood type and cutter size. 

Just trying to figure out if the 7539 is worth the higher price and if it's going to be as reliable or more reliable than the 7538. I do like the idea of more flexibility with operating speed for cutter size and wood type, but not if it's going to cost me in dependability. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Yusuke.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum .
Although I have a 7518 that seems ok , most members are mentioning that Porter cable has gone a little down hill on there routers lately . I think your going to get members swaying you towards Bosch and Triton


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Yusuke , glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm new here, but I was trying to get a better idea of what router to buy. At the shop I work at we currently use a porter cable 7538 as our plunge. I love the thing because of its power and dependability. It literally plows through anything I have thrown at it from maple (soft & hard), cherry, walnut, and oak on the regular to ipe and teak.

*the 7518 is the same motor... 
the sad news the new PC isn't as good as the older ones...
search here under PC model numbers and read the threads...
here's and example...
http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...above-below-table-height-adjustment-more.html *

I am now in need of one for my own personal use and have decided to go with the same porter cable. The thing is a beast and it's reliable as hell. We've gone through a triton and a DeWalt in the 3 1/2 years I've been there. The PC 7538 we have has been there for 7 years by my boss' account and hasn't shown any signs of slowing down.
*I'm gonna suggest you consider the Bosch 19EVS w/ soft start....*

So I was about to make a purchase and was reading about the 7539 variable speed. I was hoping some of you guys with experience using either one or both could glean a bit more firsthand advice on them. From the reviews I read on the 7539, it's nice to have the variable speed for doing table work with large size cutters. Do any of you feel there is any drawback to the vary speed in terms of durability on the motor for any reason?
*You need to read the commentaries here on routers...*

I can imagine the soft start must be nice. The 7538 kicks on and you know damn well it's business time the second you hit the trigger. Is the soft start easier on the internal components? And it also gives you the flexibility to tune the speed to avoid tear out depending on the wood type and cutter size.
*Soft start is nice...*

Just trying to figure out if the 7539 is worth the higher price and if it's going to be as reliable or more reliable than the 7538. I do like the idea of more flexibility with operating speed for cutter size and wood type, but not if it's going to cost me in dependability.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rainman1 said:


> welcome to the forum .
> Although i have a 7518 that seems ok , most members are mentioning that porter cable has gone a little down hill on there routers lately . I think your going to get members swaying you towards bosch and triton


*snork!!!*


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> What do you guys think?


I'd go variable speed, Stick. That said, any time you add electronics to the mix, you increase the possibility for failure. If however you have soft start, variable speed isn't that much different!

Don't think it will affect durability of the motor itself, though. My Craftsman/Ryobi 3.25HP has softstart/variable speed and is now 19 years old and still runs the same as when it was new.

I'd rather not spin a 3 1/2" panel raiser at 22,000 rpm, so would take my chances with the electronics. Of course being an electronic technician by trade may have a wee bit of influence on my decision:sarcastic:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen quite a few complaints about newer 690s and 890s in PC but I haven't seen many, if any complaints about the 3.5 hp models. I think there are quite a few sold as motors only for use in lifts and CNC applications.

A fact about all routers with electronic circuits is that the electronics are likely to be the thing to go first on them. I haven't heard too many stories about the router dying and the electronics still okay. The next problem with that is that the electronics module is usually too pricey to justify replacing in an older router. Some of them can be bypassed when it happens. 

If you are worried about the router quitting because of a speed controller then buy one without and use an aftermarket external controller instead. If it dies it will have no effect on the router motor. Most of us consider the speed control circuit a necessity instead of a luxury. As pointed out most of us don't want to try spinning a 3.5" diameter bit at 20,000 plus rpm. You have lots of options, you just have to decide which ones are the right ones for you.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've been a Bosch fan for a long time, but recently got a Triton for the table. Lots of power and the above table height adjustment is great. I don't much like the Porter Cables I've looked at over the past several years, their height adjustment mechanism just doesn't look very robust. No complaints about the Bosch 1617s I have now and much praise on this forum. The newer model has a handle mounted switch on the fixed base. The Triton is too heavy for me personally to use freehand. But lots of opinions here.


----------

